# How many times have you egg shared?



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

BFN yesterday, feeling low....

Egg shared twice now, just wondering if anyone had egg shared more than this without a BFP?  Questioning should I go for egg share number three?

Got 15 eggs first time and then 10 this last time do you think they'll let me share again, this last time there was concern I might not get the 8 you require to share at my clinic.

When asked what I would do I told them I'd keep them, do you think this will go against me at my review consultation?  After all egg share is all to do with money from the clinics point of view!

Thanks for reading,

Jules
xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Do you have any frosties? 

Not sure about how many times, maybe you can try another clinic? 

This is still all new to me. 

Best of luck!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun. Sorry to hear about your bfn. 

I have only tried once, but was cancelled due to poor response, as I only produced 2 follies. 

I would say that they will let you share again, and no, it shouldnt go against you as they know the risks involved in sharing. As you are only allowed to share 3 times, should the choice come to keep them all for yourself if you dont have enough, that is more than acceptable. 

It probably depends on what clinic you are at, but I would imagine that my clinic, Lister, would let me share a 3rd time had I produced that many eggs during my first 2 goes. They are hopefully letting me share again, and I didnt get anywhere near as far as you.

Good luck hun. Hopefully one of the girls will be able to give you a def answer. 

xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Jules,
It really is a decision for your clinic to make, but don't forget they also look at the recipients outcomes when deciding if you can egg share again.
I've known of ladies egg sharing more than 3 times before at my clinic as some of their recipients have had BFP's instead of them which indicates they've got good eggs.
Best just to ask your clinic - but I'd immagine so long as quality etc is good then they would let you go again, your decision whether to keep all your eggs if you had under 8 last time should have no negative affect on future treatment as it didn't actually come to that if that makes sense.
Helen xx


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your replies, no frosties Caz.

Can only do as you've said Helen and go with whatever the clinic say, to be honest though I don't really want to know how my recipients have done, all well and good if they have BFP but I'd rather not know the outcome of their treatment until I've got a BFP myself.

Still interested to hear though of anyone that's egg shared more than twice without that BFP and hopefully of their success stories!

Jules
xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Jules

I've egg shared 3 times now. The first time none of my share fertilised, the second was a BFN and the third was a BFP which then became an immediate miscarriage (my HcG level was very low so we knew that the embie was already doomed as I'd also been bleeding since 3 days before test day)

All 3 of my recipients have had good outcomes and after my FET next year if I still don't get a BFP then I have been cleared for a 4th egg share if I wish. My clinic generally don't let you do more than 2 or 3, any more than 3 is considered a special case. 

Claire x


----------

